# Sennheiser EW300 G3 = worth the cost?



## BenSolace (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone had any experiance with the Sennheiser EW300 G3 in-ear monitor system, and can compare it against a cheaper (but not lowest of the low end) model? It seems to be the most popular "high-end" IEM used today, and considering that the price is not terrible (about £850 here in the UK).

I currently use an LD Systems MEI-1000X in-ear monitor system, and TBH I dont find it to be at all bad. That being said, I don't have experience with more expensive IEM's to be able to compare. Certainly much better than wedges. The system (excl. decent earbuds) cost me about £250, and although they do get the odd RF "hiss" for a second or two on rare occasions, I hear that this is a problem with most UHF wireless systems.

I am currently using a Motu 828 Mk3 unit as the mixer which also provides effects/compression/EQ per channel/mix, so I wouldn't need the IEM to contain any of these features. The LD systems unit contains a limiter and basic EQ to boost lows and highs, but even these are not required with the Motu unit.

Is the extra expense of the Sennheiser system really worth it? What does it provide that the cheaper unit cannot? Thanks in advance


----------



## Foranamo (Feb 12, 2013)

In my opinion changing from the better LD Systems unit to the EW300 G3 isn't worth the money. The build quality on the LD is not bad and the RF noise on both the unit is pretty much the same. At the moment the best use for that money would be better in-ear plugs.

What the EW300 G3 really has over the MEI-1000X is that changing the frequency range is possible at a shop, if for example it becomes illegal to use certain frequencies (like is happening here in Finland). In the case of the MEI-1000X the only way is to buy a new one, they can't change the clocks. Or not that I know of.

What I would do if I were you is wait for the digital wireless IEMs.


----------



## BenSolace (Feb 12, 2013)

Foranamo said:


> In my opinion changing from the better LD Systems unit to the EW300 G3 isn't worth the money. The build quality on the LD is not bad and the RF noise on both the unit is pretty much the same. At the moment the best use for that money would be better in-ear plugs.
> 
> What the EW300 G3 really has over the MEI-1000X is that changing the frequency range is possible at a shop, if for example it becomes illegal to use certain frequencies (like is happening here in Finland). In the case of the MEI-1000X the only way is to buy a new one, they can't change the clocks. Or not that I know of.
> 
> What I would do if I were you is wait for the digital wireless IEMs.



Thank you very much for this. I specifically bought the MEI-1000*X* so that it operates in legal, free to use frequencies in the UK. I guess the frequency capabilities of the Senn unit would be better if I was touring abroad - not something that I do at the moment! Have you used both yourself?

I have customer molded Minerva triple driver in-ear buds, so I'm not wanting in that department 

And yes, I was really dissapointed that Line6 didn't bring out an IEM system using their relay wireless technology at the NAMM show last month. There are a couple of digital wireless systems, but they are quite expensive to say the least!

I will wait for the more affordable digital IEM's to appear, until then it's good to know I'm not missing out on much compared to the more expensive units


----------



## Foranamo (Feb 13, 2013)

terrible1 said:


> Thank you very much for this. I specifically bought the MEI-1000*X* so that it operates in legal, free to use frequencies in the UK. I guess the frequency capabilities of the Senn unit would be better if I was touring abroad - not something that I do at the moment! Have you used both yourself?
> 
> I have customer molded Minerva triple driver in-ear buds, so I'm not wanting in that department
> 
> ...



The singer in one of my bands uses the MEI-1000 and the rest are on lower end t.bone -units, being the bands go-to tech guy (as well as the keyboardist) I check everything before each gig so I've gotten used to how they all work. A band I did sound for some time ago had three EW300 G3's and while it's a great unit, I didn't see reason to spend the extra cash.

Custom molded triple-drivers, that sounds great  Better in-ears are what we probably need next as for example one of my bands guitarists just uses a pair of Koss Plugs 

Yeah, I too was super disappointed that Line6 (or anyone, really) didn't introduce a digital wireless system. I'd be pretty happy to pay up to 1500e for one but for now the only one I've seen is the Lectrosonics Quadra. The problem with the Quadra is it's like 4000e for one AND you can't get it in frequencies that are allowed in Finland.

Let's all hope someone answers our prayers for a perfect wireless IEM-system!


----------



## petereanima (Feb 13, 2013)

Count me in in the "I really hope for L6 to bring out a digital IEM" departement.

We are using the LD Mei system. And honestly: I really see no reason to spend anymore, especcially for a live setting (I really don't need a perfect sound for myself live, its important that i can hear at least _something_ and that the AUDIENCE gets the perfect sound). If I want a sound upgrade for myself, I'll get me better In-Ears, but the system itself is exactly what I need, nothing more, but nothing less also. But to be completely honest: Given the common "sub-par" monitoring systems in the usual clubs here and in the bordering countries...I never had such a good monitoring sound as I do have now.


----------



## BenSolace (Feb 13, 2013)

petereanima said:


> Count me in in the "I really hope for L6 to bring out a digital IEM" departement.
> 
> We are using the LD Mei system. And honestly: I really see no reason to spend anymore, especcially for a live setting (I really don't need a perfect sound for myself live, its important that i can hear at least _something_ and that the AUDIENCE gets the perfect sound). If I want a sound upgrade for myself, I'll get me better In-Ears, but the system itself is exactly what I need, nothing more, but nothing less also. But to be completely honest: Given the common "sub-par" monitoring systems in the usual clubs here and in the bordering countries...I never had such a good monitoring sound as I do have now.



Thing is, our drummer hits his snare like a freaking hammer, so any quality system/earbuds have not kept that sound out! That and, as we use a self contained in-ear monitor system, ambient mic bleed prevents the mix from being 100% clear anyway. That's why I hope to get one of these soon;

Model PB-05

I would really love to hear a professional band's IEM mix to hear what that sounds like. I must admit, before I built our IEM rack, I was expecting this euphoric experience whereby we were completely isolated from everything except what was in our monitors, but you still get a lot of ambient bleed I find, even just through the earbuds themselves. Still a lot better than wedges though, and as we ALL play to a click, we can pretty much just follow that and know we're safe


----------



## xCaptainx (Feb 13, 2013)

L6 local endorsee here. A digital IEM system hasn't been planned for 2013 (I've asked) Will have to see what 2014 holds. 

In the same boat here. I've got Ultimate Ears UE18s which sound amazing, just need to find a system worthy of using them with!


----------



## BenSolace (Feb 14, 2013)

xCaptainx said:


> L6 local endorsee here. A digital IEM system hasn't been planned for 2013 (I've asked) Will have to see what 2014 holds.
> 
> In the same boat here. I've got Ultimate Ears UE18s which sound amazing, just need to find a system worthy of using them with!



Looking around at threads on the Line6 message board, and generally all around the internet, it seems that people are screaming for a *more affordable* digital IEM. IMO, Line6 really took the cake when it comes to the Relay wireless systems (I have the G90), and it seems that the same thing in an IEM system would be stellar. Definitely needs to be a half rack unit (as most are), stereo, on a separate set of channels to their wireless instrument systems, and around £500.

I think it would be pretty cool if someone made one that has around 8 inputs that can be grouped into stereo pairs, the volume level of each pair could be adjusted/chosen in the beltpack, so then a band could have 4 separate IEM mixes on the same channel (assuming of course that 4 separate mixes were transmitted to the IEM in stereo pairs), or 1 x shared stereo mix without the need for an external mixer.

I'm no engineer, but is it really that difficult simply create a reverse version of the G50 in rack form?


----------

